# Ebay Problems!!



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

I sold a couple of Adele Cd's on e-bay about a fortnight ago, and the people who bought them are refusing to pay.

Do you think I should give up, or keep on chasing payments?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just tried this on the gf and even after I told the punch line she still said ' nah just don't send them' :lol: she is blonde though.


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

hahaha I was waiting for the serious response from someone....just got told on facebook to open a dispute hahaha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Even an old duffer like me got that one.
But thought tonksy's reply was even better :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisevo (Jun 9, 2013)

Some of the facebook comments

Get your money back bud.
22 hours ago via mobile · Like
hahaha think again pal re-read it
22 hours ago · Like
Some right b**l ends on ebay, some 1 made a new account just to buy something of mine no payment...
22 hours ago · Like
hahaha james re-read it mate
22 hours ago · Like
I meant chase it down
22 hours ago via mobile · Like
But that person will use they PayPal account mostly and it's esay to track down
22 hours ago via mobile · Like
Ah now I c. I did wonder why you were selling Adler CDs lolol
22 hours ago via mobile · Like
hahahaha you get it now
22 hours ago · Like · 1
will catch up soon
22 hours ago · Like · 1
Doesn't look like he will. o dear I feel silly now !
22 hours ago via mobile · Like
hahaha a few people have done the same pal...dont worry!
22 hours ago · Like

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## cuzbuz1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got me..thought it was posted in the wrong forum until i read tonksy26 reply underneath.

Duhhhh how dumb am i [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Defo


----------

